# Two JRPG Battle tracks



## Haakond (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi!
Made two JRPG Battle tracks recently. This is the first time I’ve tried to compose in this style. They are loops that will be in an upcoming video game. Hope you like them, and any kind of feedback is welcome.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Oct 12, 2019)

Compositionally these both give off some strong mid-90s anime soundtrack vibes, nice stuff!


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 12, 2019)

JRPGs are so much better than American videogames that they shouldn't be compared. You're music fits JPRGs really well.


----------



## Haakond (Oct 13, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Compositionally these both give off some strong mid-90s anime soundtrack vibes, nice stuff!


Thank you! 



Robert_G said:


> JRPGs are so much better than American videogames that they shouldn't be compared. You're music fits JPRGs really well.


They are really good! I have never played any JRPGs before, so discovering this kind of music (and games) was a treat. Thank you very much!


----------



## Kent (Oct 16, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Compositionally these both give off some strong mid-90s anime soundtrack vibes, nice stuff!


I was going to say!


----------



## Kent (Oct 16, 2019)

Haakond said:


> Hi!
> Made two JRPG Battle tracks recently. This is the first time I’ve tried to compose in this style. They are loops that will be in an upcoming video game. Hope you like them, and any kind of feedback is welcome.



I love these!

The only thing that really stuck out to me is the bass at the chord about 0:54 in the second piece - seemed like it might be a half-step off from the intended pitch?

I agree with @Sarah Mancuso though, this is decent JRPG music but, thanks to the production value, feels even more like a 90s Shōnen. Great stuff!!


----------



## Haakond (Oct 16, 2019)

kmaster said:


> I love these!
> 
> The only thing that really stuck out to me is the bass at the chord about 0:54 in the second piece - seemed like it might be a half-step off from the intended pitch?
> 
> I agree with @Sarah Mancuso though, this is decent JRPG music but, thanks to the production value, feels even more like a 90s Shōnen. Great stuff!!



Thank you! Hmm, maybe its a bit off. Thanks for pointing that out, need to check if the bass is a bit out of tune there. 
Never watched much anime, so I cant really tell the difference, but thanks anyway! Maybe I should watch some


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Oct 16, 2019)

Listening to these again today, fantastic compositions. Some of the trumpet shorts in the first track sound odd to my ears, if you have any shorter/sharper articulations for the faster parts it might fit better.


----------



## Kent (Oct 17, 2019)

Haakond said:


> Never watched much anime, so I cant really tell the difference, but thanks anyway! Maybe I should watch some


There's an anime for everybody - it's a very diverse "genre" (which is like saying live-action TV is a genre)


----------



## Haakond (Oct 19, 2019)

kmaster said:


> There's an anime for everybody - it's a very diverse "genre" (which is like saying live-action TV is a genre)


I guess I need to find some shows then


----------



## Haakond (Oct 19, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Listening to these again today, fantastic compositions. Some of the trumpet shorts in the first track sound odd to my ears, if you have any shorter/sharper articulations for the faster parts it might fit better.


Thank you! I used the trumpets legato patch from Cinebrass at the fast runs. I can try to experiment with just shorts


----------



## Dope Amin (Oct 19, 2019)

These are rly nice compositions. The 2nd one is my favorite! It has a nice uplifting feeling to me.

Damn, now i want to replay Tales of Berseria 😃


----------



## markleake (Nov 1, 2019)

Wow, these are great. I'm not into JRPGs, but the music is certainly something that inspires many people. And these 2 tracks are so suited to this genre. Nice melodies, good use of rythms, the tracks are well mixed, and it's all nice and energetic to suite the battle theme. It's a wonderful nostalgic flavour while still sounding modern.

Is the brass mostly Cinebrass? What are the strings, guitars and drums, if I may ask?

I think some of the trumpet legatos are lagging a bit behind in the second track maybe.


----------



## Haakond (Nov 2, 2019)

markleake said:


> Wow, these are great. I'm not into JRPGs, but the music is certainly something that inspires many people. And these 2 tracks are so suited to this genre. Nice melodies, good use of rythms, the tracks are well mixed, and it's all nice and energetic to suite the battle theme. It's a wonderful nostalgic flavour while still sounding modern.
> 
> Is the brass mostly Cinebrass? What are the strings, guitars and drums, if I may ask?
> 
> I think some of the trumpet legatos are lagging a bit behind in the second track maybe.



Wow, thanks for the kind words! The mixes was my biggest concern, so glad you liked them. The brass is mostly Cinebrass, yes. I bit of Berlin Brass on the trombones and the horns (when they play chords and such). The strings are CSS, layered with CSSS. OT String runs library for runs. I used Mountain Dulcimer from Embertone on the second track. Drums are from Cineperc (but I used grooves and fills from EZDrummer, and tweaked them to fit the compositions). On the first track I used the picked bass from PS Swing More, and on the second track I used the bass from PS Swing. 

Yeah, it was kinda hard to edit the trumpets legato patch to fit precisely, so I was kinda hoping nobody noticed. Haha


----------



## markleake (Nov 2, 2019)

Haakond said:


> Wow, thanks for the kind words! The mixes was my biggest concern, so glad you liked them. The brass is mostly Cinebrass, yes. I bit of Berlin Brass on the trombones and the horns (when they play chords and such). The strings are CSS, layered with CSSS. OT String runs library for runs. I used Mountain Dulcimer from Embertone on the second track. Drums are from Cineperc (but I used grooves and fills from EZDrummer, and tweaked them to fit the compositions). On the first track I used the picked bass from PS Swing More, and on the second track I used the bass from PS Swing.
> 
> Yeah, it was kinda hard to edit the trumpets legato patch to fit precisely, so I was kinda hoping nobody noticed. Haha


Cheers, thanks for the info, much appreciated. I think the mix is great. I'm far from good at mixing, and there are probably plenty of pros who could make it sound amazing, but I really enjoyed these and listened several times, so you must have got something right.


----------



## Dex (Nov 2, 2019)

I bet the first one would sound better with ezdrummer, at least for the cymbals, which sound a little thin and same-y.


----------



## Haakond (Nov 4, 2019)

Dex said:


> I bet the first one would sound better with ezdrummer, at least for the cymbals, which sound a little thin and same-y.


Yeah, EZ drummer sounds better overall, but I find the drum set in Cineperc to be easier to place in an orchestral setting!


----------

